# Massey Ferguson 82 plows



## ironhead (Mar 25, 2012)

I recently traded my set of Massey Ferguson 43 plows for a set of Massey Ferguson 82 plows. The 82's are 5/16's. I would like to know if they can be converted to 5/14's. So if anyone knows how I would appreciate and information that you can give me.

My 43 plows are 3/14's and the operators manual I have says they can be made into 3/12's or 3/16's. Does anyone know if the 82's can be manipulated the same way. 

Thanks again,
Damon Cates
Cunningham, KY.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The 82's can be switched between 14 and 16 inch bottoms. The AGCO parts book contains the parts and numbers needed to change the moldboards, braces, and shares to 14 inch. The furrow width adjuster on your frame is adequate to adjust the frame for the narrower plows. The actual parts are available from the aftermarket too. Not difficult at all, just time consuming swapping the components.


----------



## ironhead (Mar 25, 2012)

RC Wells said:


> The 82's can be switched between 14 and 16 inch bottoms. The AGCO parts book contains the parts and numbers needed to change the moldboards, braces, and shares to 14 inch. The furrow width adjuster on your frame is adequate to adjust the frame for the narrower plows. The actual parts are available from the aftermarket too. Not difficult at all, just time consuming swapping the components.



I saw where I can get a digital manual online. Do you think it will tell me how to do it? I recently bought a 4607 Massey Ferguson. The back tire width is good for 12' or 14's. It also fits on my trailer the way it is. I think I would rather convert the plows than mess with spreading the back and front tire. Once I get the plows fixed, there will be no need to keep spreading and narrowing my tire width.

If by chance the manual doesn't show how to convert the plows, do you know where I can find the instructions to do so.

Thanks for getting back with me.

Damon Cates
Cunningham, KY


----------

